# Tool-less Blade Guide Bearing Retofit



## Jim Jakosh

I really like that system where the back of the blade hits the outer part of the bearing instead of the side like my Grizzly does!!


----------



## doubleDD

Good review Mike. I purchased these when Rikon had their last 15% off sale. Put them on a couple weeks ago and was going to do a review after more testing. Glad you did. The bandsaw runs smoother and quieter even under heavier cutting.
Definitely a big plus adjusting the bearings. I also noticed a difference with the blade being more stable under stress with the wider bearings too. I agree, I would recommend this upgrade highly.


----------



## woodshopmike

Yeah, I was blown away how much smoother the saw runs!



> Good review Mike. I purchased these when Rikon had their last 15% off sale. Put them on a couple weeks ago and was going to do a review after more testing. Glad you did. The bandsaw runs smoother and quieter even under heavier cutting.
> Definitely a big plus adjusting the bearings. I also noticed a difference with the blade being more stable under stress with the wider bearings too. I agree, I would recommend this upgrade highly.
> 
> - doubleDD


----------



## ocean

I was just about to order the upgrade but was waiting for someone to review. Sounds like no reason to wait now. Thanks fro the review.


----------



## woodshopmike

Glad I could be of assistance!



> I was just about to order the upgrade but was waiting for someone to review. Sounds like no reason to wait now. Thanks fro the review.
> 
> - ocean


----------



## richardchaos

Yes why is that/ I have a grizzly too and the back of the blade rides on the SIDE of the bearing/ Makes no sense



> I really like that system where the back of the blade hits the outer part of the bearing instead of the side like my Grizzly does!!
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## HankLP

I'm wondering if the will fit my Craftsman BAS350? I know they are basically the same saw and the Rikon fence installed with no issues.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m wondering if the will fit my Craftsman BAS350? I know they are basically the same saw and the Rikon fence installed with no issues.
> 
> - HankLP


i am also wondering the same thing ??? 
i have emailed Rikon …but already have an idea what they will say :<((


----------



## woodshopmike

Sorry, I have no idea if it'll for that saw.



> I m wondering if the will fit my Craftsman BAS350? I know they are basically the same saw and the Rikon fence installed with no issues.
> 
> - HankLP


----------



## marcumharrison1

https://google.


----------

